# Goose Decoys



## dukslayer10 (May 30, 2012)

Really wanting to buy some goose decoys. Floaters and also to use in the field. But they are mostly all so expensive. Maybe one day there will be some come out that are suitable for not all these money men.


----------



## Smokey73 (May 30, 2012)

Tangle free.com   good price


----------



## levi5002 (May 30, 2012)

if your serious about hunting waterfowl and you spend a lot of days in the field, its always better to pay for the hefty price the settling for a lesser quality product....IMO. my season starts in september and doesnt end until may and im rough on stuff. Id rather have quality that last then constantly be repainting or buying more of something.

that being said, DAKOTA DECOYS!!!! id buy there lesser fbd for field and there floaters are nice as well. Also check out bigfoot floaters


----------



## dukslayer10 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah I dont really plan on going out of state hunting. WE mainly hunt in Georgia but we hunt plenty of Geese. Just trying to get a small spread out that looks good.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 31, 2012)

I use redhead floaters and Bigfoot standers. Those bigfoot decoys are hard to beat. I would rather have 4 of those than 8 of the redheads. Do yourself a favor and listen to Levi...pay the extra or be prepared to buy cheap decoys again and again.


----------



## levi5002 (May 31, 2012)

or better yet talk to Larry, he is one goose hunting son of a gun! and hes got a real nice rig


----------



## schoolie (May 31, 2012)

*Bigfoot*

Bigfoot for the money and made to last built here in the good old USA.


----------



## dukslayer10 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Vmarsh (May 31, 2012)

Dakota all day. Great lookin decoys and good customer service. 

I wouldn't own any bass pro decoy


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 31, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> I wouldn't own any bass pro decoy



I guess you aint a hardcore fowler then V 

Haha, my redhead geese are almost the same size as my GHG pro greenheads!


----------



## Vmarsh (May 31, 2012)

I just think the paint schemes are lacking. Not realistic. But use it If You got it. I just wouldn't purchase any.


----------



## Folsom (May 31, 2012)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 31, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> I just think the paint schemes are lacking. Not realistic. But use it If You got it. I just wouldn't purchase any.



They are too small in all species


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 31, 2012)

dukslayer10 said:


> Really wanting to buy some goose decoys. Floaters and also to use in the field. But they are mostly all so expensive. Maybe one day there will be some come out that are suitable for not all these money men.



Best cheapest decoy out there is Sportplastic Canada goose decoy for field hunting, I had 3 doz. I sold them last year, I had them  for 10 years and the day I sold them They looked as good as new. The are sold at Knutson sporting goods $89.00 doz you can not beat that price enless the are on sale or use. They fold up and you can put 3 doz in 1 large decoy bag. I harvested a bunch of birds over them. They are indestructible, The paint is molded in.
 the plastic.
Floaters well, I like GHG Pro with flocked heads!

I used FFD's from GHG for field decoys now. They are tough and if you let geese land in them, it is hard to tell witch is the live bird, at lease till they move. 
If you have any other question shoot me a pm.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Rich M (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Big Foots - was using them back in the day when they were the only option to stuffers.  They hold paint well.

Buy yourself a pack of floaters and a pack of standers.  Set 'em out and hang on.

I used to run 18 Carrylite suc goose and 1 bigfoot.  Never got the big flocks but pulled enough singles, doubles, 10's & 12's to feel like I knew something.   The last hunt we had a couple flocks of 50 come in and boy oh boy did we shoot poorly.

It is all about location anyway.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 5, 2012)

You could always get some shell decoys, run pipe insulation around the bottom of them, secure with zip ties and tie a line with a weight on them.  I have some super mags like that and they do pretty good for both.

Or,

Get yourself some Real Geese silos and some "Y" or "V" boards to use them on water.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 7, 2012)

I am a huge fan of bigfoot floaters.  They are huge but lighter than most other standard goose floaters, and they really seem to draw birds.  The GHG goose dekes are really great as well, but do not hold paint like a bigfoot.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 7, 2012)

You should look close at knutsondecoys.com  There are some REALLY good buys for floater geese there that are perfect for a broke feller.  Look in their clearance section online.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 10, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Best cheapest decoy out there is Sportplastic Canada goose decoy for field hunting, I had 3 doz. I sold them last year, I had them  for 10 years and the day I sold them They looked as good as new. The are sold at Knutson sporting goods $89.00 doz you can not beat that price enless the are on sale or use. They fold up and you can put 3 doz in 1 large decoy bag. I harvested a bunch of birds over them. They are indestructible, The paint is molded in.
> the plastic.
> Floaters well, I like GHG Pro with flocked heads!
> 
> ...



Agreed. Great looking decoys, all my decoys are GHG Pro Grade. They look awesome on the water.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 10, 2012)

I got some G&H that have stood the test of time most are over 20 and are still in good shape


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I got some G&H that have stood the test of time most are over 20 and are still in good shape


 
20?  Seasons, months, days, years????? please help me out


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 12, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> 20?  Seasons, months, days, years????? please help me out


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 14, 2012)

At the end of last season Cabela’s had the Dakota fully flocked full bodies on sale for $100 off per half dozen and I had a $50 coupon.  Well I had a problem putting the heads on so I called Dakota and he told me what to do.  It ended up being an issue with the decoy and it took me an 1.5 hours to fix them so I could get the heads on.  For my time and hassle Dakota sent me another dozen of the full bodies fully flocked decoys for free.  I now I have 2 dozen for less than the price of one.  Talk about awesome customer service.


----------



## clent586 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dakotas. Save your money and get some good ones. I have 5 dozen of the old Hardcores when they were made to last...not the crap that Primos puts out now. When I buy some more they will be Dakotas for the money. Other than Dave Smith Decoys (and you think Dakotas are expensive!), Dakotas are the best looking on the market in my opinion.


----------

